# Icky mousse mess



## robinz (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, I tried to make a chocolate mousse today and it was a mess. I think I put the eggs in the chocolate when the chocolate was still to hot but I'm not sure. 

The recipe called for the chocolate to be melted, butter to be added one Tab. at a time, then pinch of salt and vanilla. Fine so far. Now whisk in 4 eggs yolks one at a time. The first two went over fine (at least it still looked smooth)  and then when it got to the last two, they were broken so I added them pretty much together and it ended up looking like dark brown cottage cheese. Nasty looking. I was doing this in a double boiler. I started to take it off the heat a couple times but when I did it got so thick I thought I wouldn't be able to stir it so back on the heat. 

If anyone has some pointers I sure would like to try this again.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 13, 2006)

Yep I think your chocolate was too hot,what you need to do is temper your yolks or they risk getting cooked like scrambled eggs.Make sure your chocolate isn't real, real hot take your yolks and put them all in a bowl mix them a bit add a little chocolate at a time to yolks add enough to warm yolks up and it looks a little like a sauce,then slowly add that mix slowly into chocolate and the continue to cook.
Look up a recipe for cooked custard where they explain tempering eggs and you will see what I mean.
Hope this helps.


----------



## corazon (Mar 13, 2006)

I misread your thread title, I was positive it said mouse mess! lol! Try this kahlua mousse sometime http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/tnt-chocolate-kahlua-mousse-pie-by-popular-demand-17859.html
Great advice from jpmcgrew!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 13, 2006)

If you for some reason you dont like Kahlua you can substitute Grand Marnier,Rum etc.


----------



## robinz (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone. This weekend I'll give it another shot. 

The Kahlua mousse pie sounds wonderful, although I'd probably use Amaretto. I think I need to master a basic recipe for this first though.


----------



## corazon (Mar 13, 2006)

There is a great article on mousse technique in Feb 2006 issue of Cook's Illustrated. If your library has a subscription, you can check it out.


----------

